# Micron Extra vs. Micron CSC vs. Petit ???



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

First day of spring -- what better time to begin discussing the merits of bottom paint... 

I've had good results with Micron Extra on my P30 in Western LI Sound, but am wondering if I can save some money going over to Micron CSC without having to strip the entire bottom (don't think I need to, but checking in with the experts here...). Are there any Micron Extra-compatible Petit bottom paints I should consider. Happy with the results I've had thus far (and usually steer away from fixing what ain't broke) -- just looking to save a bit of $.

Fighting the urge to cut away the shrink wrap -- if I do it today, we're certain to get a blizzard next week... trust me on this.

Chris


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

CLucas said:


> Fighting the urge to cut away the shrink wrap -- if I do it today, we're certain to get a blizzard next week... trust me on this.


Then by all means, please, LEAVE YOUR COVER ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're right across the sound from you, and I really can live without any more snow, as we likely are launching this coming week or next.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I used the Micron Extra in 2009 and its gonna last for 2010 making it a good value in IMHP


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

You can answer your compatibility questions here:
http://www.yachtpaint.com/Images/15_20650.pdf


----------



## Pub911 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used both CSC and Extra in on my boat in LI sound. CSC allows green slime growth that I don't recall seeing in years past when I was using Extra. I'm applying Extra this year to see if memory meets reality. Both of these paints have been used sucessfully as multi-season - two seasons without reapplication between seasons with no significant growth in either season. I never pushed it beyond 2 seasons.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Up here in the PNW we were using expensive Micron and on the suggestion of a salty gentleman that we could switch to the (relatively) cheap stuff the fisherman were using, Micron XXX Bottomkote, and do just fine between yearly haul-outs. We slapped a few coats over our previous Micron. One year later and it looks just like the expensive stuff did after a year. I'm sure when we get more tropical we'll have to go more hardcore.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*If you want an ablative*

If you want an ablative that won't build up over time and one that will actually ablade (wear away)the Petit line is better than Interlux in my personal experience. CSC & Extra don't begin to ablade or wear away until 6-7 knots. Most sailboats don't maintian these speeds long enough and a while you get build up.

I have now done three complete bottom jobs on three seperate boats and learned the hard way with CSC & Extra. Pettit Ultima (SSA- SSA Super Soft Ablative) is perhaps the best low speed multi-season ablative for sailboats. It begins to ablade at 2-3 knots according to tech support and is works extremely well for sailboats if you don't want a thick flaking paint build up at ten or twelve years out. Pettit Hydrocoat is like CSC or Extra and does not begin to ablade until higher speeds.

The whole idea of an ablative is to avoid build up and expose new paint to marine growth. If your boat can't go the speeds necessary to activate the ablading action of a paint, why use it..??

Just my experience after using both the Micron line and the Pettit stuff...


----------



## MC1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the Petit SSA considered a multi-season paint? Can one give it a light wet-scruff at the beginning of the next season and expect it to last a second (or third) year, or does it ablate so quickly that it is considered a one-year paint?

Here in colder fresh water (Lake Ontario), the Micron Extra results in a light bio-film at the end of the season that power-washes off easily, then I can re-use it with a touch up around the water line the next year.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I get 2-3 yrs out of micron extra in Puget sound, as did the previous owner. 

Now with that in mind, I will sorta echo what mainesail is saying in that i have a pretty good build up of paint on the bottom after 25 yrs, and it is looking close to needing a complete grind down to gelcoat.

Generally speaking tho, one can paint over an ablative with a different type or brand ablative paint. There are some exceptions, look at the manufactures suggestions as to whether you can or can not paint over what you have with out doing more.

I do get some slime with my bottom, and also as mainsail mentions, it takes 5-6 knots before things seem to get removed. I was out friday, hit 5-6 knots for the first time since Oct for any length of time, and the bottom was a bit cleaner on the return than the previous trips out where we were barely over 4 knots. I'm toying with a hard paint, as we can in-water clean hard paints here in Puget Sound, but ablatives it is illegal to majorly frowned upon.

Marty


----------



## redhead78 (Dec 7, 2009)

Maine, I am slightly confused, please bear with me, this type of paint is bizzaro world to a carpenter. I have been using Micron CSC ,PO said it s best.I seem to have a pretty good build up of paint, my boat is not a fast one. I have areas where its peeled I usually give it a scraping in the spring, feather the edges, prime coat the peeled spots, quick scuff and paint. An old boatman told me this is not rocket science scape paint and enjoy sailing it. Should I use petit,ssa ultima ablative tio stop the build up? Red


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

I use Micron CSC because that's what the PO had used. I've had some build up. I probably painted too often the first few years I've had my boat. I've had her for 9 seasons now. I have found that scrubbing the bottom once around the middle of August really helps. When I do that I don't have much slime to power wash off when the boat comes out in late October.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Maine Sail said:


> If you want an ablative that won't build up over time and one that will actually ablade (wear away)the Petit line is better than Interlux in my personal experience. CSC & Extra don't begin to ablade or wear away until 6-7 knots. Most sailboats don't maintian these speeds long enough and a while you get build up.
> 
> I have now done three complete bottom jobs on three seperate boats and learned the hard way with CSC & Extra. Pettit Ultima (SSA- SSA Super Soft Ablative) is perhaps the best low speed multi-season ablative for sailboats. It begins to ablade at 2-3 knots according to tech support and is works extremely well for sailboats if you don't want a thick flaking paint build up at ten or twelve years out. Pettit Hydrocoat is like CSC or Extra and does not begin to ablade until higher speeds.
> 
> ...


This is really good info -- I had no idea. I have some buildup of Micron Extra from some overzealous painting. The Pettit Ultima SSA is also $88/gallon at Defender -- less than half the cost of Micron Extra. Not really a multiseason paint, though (with Micron Extra, I found myself putting a coat on anyway, which is one reason I have some build-up). I will say that Micron Extra has performed really well for me... but it's good to know there are some really good alternatives. I have a few to decide which route I'll go -- this is really tempting though (with the abalative doing it's job at slower speeds, I'll likely need fewer cleanings during the season, too).


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I redid my boat bottom in 2008, soda blasting off what seemed like 20 years of hard paint. After barrier coat with Pettit products, I applied 3 coats of Hydrocoat. 

The Hydrocoat worked OK, but not great. There was a fair amount of slime buildup. No barnacles or other hard growth, but more slime than I remember from years past (on other boats, usually with West Marine CPP or something like that). 

Last year I used the Pettit SSA (Single Season Ablative). It was cheaper than Hydrocoat and was supposed to be better at slime. It wasn't. The performance was similar to Hydrocoat. And, since it is single season only, it doesn't really cost less. Additionally, I have areas where it is flaking off the coat underneath (which is Hydrocoat). 

This year I plan on trying SR40, which is supposed to be the best at slime. 

I'm sanding off all the old SSA and getting down to my first coat of Hydrocoat. It's pretty easy with my sander. 

Next year I'll update everyone on SR40.

BTW, my sailing area is the Long Island Sound, home port is Mt. Sinai. My boats gets used at least once a week usually 2-3 times a week for 2 hours or so.

Barry


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*FYI - Compatibility Chart from Pettit*

http://www.pettitpaint.com/fileshare/tech_bulletins/compatibilitychart.pdf


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Lots of good info here. After some thought, I've decided to switch from Micron Extra to WM PCA Gold (rebranded Pettit Ultima SR-40) at a savings of about $80/gallon. PCA Gold is on sale at WM for $129/gal through 4/4 and is a multi-season ablative with Irgarol to reduce slime build-up.Saved myself some $$ and don't think I'm going to regret it.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL, same here


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

After a really bad experience with slime on Micron Extra last year, I'm also making the switch to Pettit Ultima SR-40. 

First I've heard that the WM PCA Gold was is re-branded SR-40, got any info to back that up with?


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

T37SOLARE said:


> After a really bad experience with slime on Micron Extra last year, I'm also making the switch to Pettit Ultima SR-40.
> 
> First I've heard that the WM PCA Gold was is re-branded SR-40, got any info to back that up with?


Yup... current issue of Practical Sailor (go to Bottom Paint Test Updates ). The article states that WM CPP and PCA Gold are rebranded Pettit paints and further rates "Ultima SR-40 (WM PCA Gold)" as among the best ablatives at 6 months and 18 months with Irgarol for slime protection and 40% cuprous-oxide.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

T37SOLARE said:


> After a really bad experience with slime on Micron Extra last year, I'm also making the switch to Pettit Ultima SR-40.
> 
> First I've heard that the WM PCA Gold was is re-branded SR-40, got any info to back that up with?


Same reason I am switching  First I've heard of the PCA Gold as well, I just purchased the SR 40 from Defender at $143.00


----------

